# Main > News >  Maps for Gamers Patreon has launched!

## Gamerprinter

Maps for Gamers Patreon offering bi-weekly map, map object and 3D printable downloads has gone LIVE! Look in the posts, once you sign up, I've attached 2 huge 48 inch x 72 inch maps of an asteroid space station (pirate base), available as 2, 4 page PDFs at sliced at 24 x 36 inches that are print ready, 2 each 48 x 72 (70 dpi) Roll20 ready maps, 4 each (100 dpi) virtual tabletop ready maps for each level - Only $10/month as a single payment tier. Read our offers, I think you'll love this!

GP



*Maps for Gamers Patreon*

----------

